# HEAR YE HEAR YE diy on spring pole is in



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

This is the way I make it . This way keeps the dog from biting the spring or bungie cord. I would hate for him to clamp down and break a tooth.

here is what you will need.
1= some rope
2=a spring or heavy-duty bungie
3= a bite surface( old cloth ,large rope, etc etc etc )
4= pliers


step #1
cut about 2 1/2 feet off one end ,save the other. (the other may vary for length to the hook up) lay that aside for now.

step#2
bungie or spring whichever you will need to bend the hooks to make an eye out of them like this


step #3 pass the long rope through both eyes and tie off to self(if using a spring just go through one end ). tie your short rope to the rubber part of the bungie .should look like this


step#4
now you tie the other end of the short rope to your bite surface .this is what it should look like when you are done .(got my demin back lol)


step #5 
find somewhere to hang it .if you dont have a tree you could use an A frame swing set(no swings)or build a upside down L post use your imagination.one of my buddies put a big screw hook in the eve of his house and hung it there( you must hit a rafter or strong brace). tie the long rope up so that your dog can reach the bite surface standing up at frist .as he gets better with it you can move it up higher so he will have to jump.

always watch you dog. He can hurt a leg or bite the piss out of his tongue .so keep an eye out for this .

be safe and enjoy


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

i love this new section of the forums tuck now has a killer spring pole, he can't get enough of it. he liked it so much we made one for the inside and put it up as you suggested on a beam. we also have new flirt pole and balance toy, fun times


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

AYE! thank you very much looks like ive got a weekend project for diva


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i have a question... u said he can bite the piss out of his tongue. theres a rope up in back yard for him to hang off of, and whens hes hangin on it i sit outside with him because my 4month old tries to get it to but hes always ends up kicking her be mistakes but yesterday i went in for a little and i came back out to get him off and there was big blood drops on the deck i lookied in his moth and he didnt loose ne teeth and i know it wasnt from my little one cuz she was ith me. how bad can the really hurt them selfs with a rope. i didnt think they could loose any teeth but my bf said something using a pair of jeans and a old bike tire or something is that true?


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

"how bad can the really hurt them selfs with a rope.?"

If your rope is too high at frist and he /she has to jump for it he/she could fall wrong and hurt a leg . make sure he knows how to bite it befor you move it up.as for as the blood goes my dogs will bite their lips or tounge some time an it will bleed for a while (depends on how hard they bite and where in the mouth ).as for as I know the tounge is one very fast healer and the cut could close up fast so you may not see it. when I see blood with my dogs I want let them eat for the rest of that day ( food could case it to open and get stuck in the cut . mite cause an infection).

"i didnt think they could loose any teeth but my bf said something using a pair of jeans and a old bike tire or something is that true?"

now I dont know about loosing teeth guess it could happen . you do need some kind of spring in the hole set up . I would not use the tire but the tube would be ok .it will strech a good bit and would not be such a golt on the teeth . you could tie the jeans to that .

hope this answers and helps you out . just let me know if you have any more qustinos.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

what all things has everyone used for the bite surface? ive used hide, rubber ball, now im just using the rope


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I most ly use old cloths cause the dog can ripe it off slowly and that just makes him keep coming back for more .


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

i am using a "dog tire" that i picked up from petco the other day it seems to keep him interested for a long time


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

texpitbull2 said:


> I most ly use old cloths cause the dog can ripe it off slowly and that just makes him keep coming back for more .


yeah, that's my philosophy too. especially with pups and young dogs. once they realize that persistence pays off, they never give up.


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

what kind of springs are you all using and where did you get them, i have been using heavy duty bungees but now that tuck is bigger he is tearing through them. i went to menards yesterday and all they had were door springs and i was unsure about them.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I use trampoline springs found on that had a tor mat and offered the man 20 $ for it and now I have like 45 springs


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

We made a spring pole but we need a different spring because the one we have stretches out so we need a tighter one. Elmo LOVES IT! Maggies LOVES IT! lol Elmo is a great jumper!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

We used a 70lbs garage door spring, but we found out you need to get about a 110lbs one. The higher the lbs the less stretch it has.


----------



## roostergod (Oct 6, 2007)

*items used*

What I use n my dogs seem to love, Is a old shoe or boot, Just take the laces off then get a dril with a big drill bit then drill a hole right thru the bottom of the hell so it pops out the other side inside the shoe, Put yer rope thru there and they go crazy for it, MAKE SURE you teach them that THOSE are the ONLY shoes they can bite lol My friend didnt listen to me when I said that and now she has to hide all her shoes lol,

I also like the deflated punching speed bag, If you get a good leather one I mean, Then plastic fake ones are done for in a matter of mins, Just take the air out of them and they already have a metal hook at the top of them so its even more simple,

Also take a length of strong rope then about 10" wide and about a few feet long of Canvas, Lay the canvas down on the floor spread out n flat, take the rope and lay it over one end of the canvas, so each end is past each side of the sides of the canvas width way, Get some REALLY strong fabric glue like they sell at walmart n put 3 lines of glue running from one edge of the canvas to the other length wise, then just roll the canvas up nice n tight over the rope, Then take soem duct tape or rope and tie it around it till it drys, Once its does you got a great toy for them,

You can also take a nice sized rope and have a good length of it, Cut it in two, Now around the middle of one length of rope slide your hand over like 5" then take the other rope and start to wrap it around this rope VERY tight, Go that for about 10" The last lope dont tight just yet, Take the end of the rop and pass it thru here and THEN tighten it, Any left just cut off, There ya go another great toy,

Theres LOTS of great toys laying around your house you just have to look and have a open mind while looking, I have 2 HUGE totes filled with toys I made, If one is no good anymore, I just throw it away and grab a new one,


----------



## chino0503 (Jan 3, 2008)

i personally like to use a strong bike inner tube (twist it into a 8 shape and fold it, makes it stronger). i dont like to use anything metal just incase the dog bites it.

also another thing, it should be high enough to where they have to jump but as soon as they have a hold of it they should have their back feet to the floor. if they're hanging off the ground than it does them no good, they gotta have their back feet on the ground so they can pull back or shake.

from what i also heard too... you shouldnt have your dog on the spring pole too much. i heard it fucks up their teeth, it may be fun for them but dont keep them on it for too long and try not to do it everyday... other wise he's gonna lose his hardware earlier.... i personally only do it once a week at the max, sometimes i dont have them on it at all. either your dog has a jaw or it doesnt, you cant really improve jaw strength.

imo i think hand walking is a better and more healthy exercise for them. but thats just me. to each his own.

here goes a cool video.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

wish the picture were still there...I am looking for a DIY spring pole for someone who has no where to put it...what can I fashion that is solid and sturdy like a tree?? 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

*spring pole*

i use a large barge rope. just tie the rope off to a tree and throw the rope over a limber but sturdy limb, Oz never seems to tire playing with it. try to make sure his feet can touch the ground. it makes it easier for him to release, to lessen the potential for messed up teeth, or body


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

ok...but, I have no treeeeee!


----------



## ::Diesel:: (Jun 14, 2008)

what about something like a old swing set, minus the swings.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

thats a good idea...


----------



## brazz (Aug 13, 2008)

*bro the pics are not posted anymore...
if you have time can you like repost it again...
so that a newbie like me will have an idea and learn some...
tnx in advance bro...*


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Yah, I would like to see how you do it to, b/c my dogs need one and I have no clues as to how to build one.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol..luckily i had an old rope swing already on a tree... i just too the wood seat off of it and not theres 2 ropes for him 2 play on...lol


----------



## jonathan (Oct 5, 2008)

i use bick tubes itd easyer get two bike tubes tie them on to a rope and then tie it on a tree make sure the tubes are at the top where they cant reach it then jused tie some ropes on the end of the rope i made one today in 10 minits good luck.


----------



## mikeyyboy (Jan 29, 2008)

we cant see the pictures


----------

